# Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

Heute habe ich mal ringsherum meine Fadenalgen entfernt, die ich ja mit Absicht als
" Kinderstube " für meine * ca. 10 Koikinder *im Teich gelassen habe . 
Beim Entfernen kam dann *das* zum Vorschein : 
Ich kam auf  ungefähr 100  in der Größe von 1 cm bis 4 cm 
( abgelaicht Juni, Juli, )
Die Bilder hab ich leider nicht besser hinbekommen, sind aber tolle Kerlchen dabei,
sehen teilweise eher aus wie __ Shubunkin , in blau, orange weiß usw.


----------



## Michael H (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Schade das mein Teich zu klein ist , hät dir sonst ein paar abgenommen


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

.. ach, Du mein Schreck...
und nu'?


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Eva,
das frage ich mich auch . Vom letzten Jahr sind grade mal 2 Kinder übriggeblieben , das ist absolut
in Ordnung. Die ganz Kleinen werden es ja wohl nicht schaffen, über den Winter zu kommen, aber
die 4 cm großen haben sich schon meinen erwachsenen Koi angeschlossen, und werden auch nicht mehr
gejagt.


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Jo,

die kleinen sehen doch süß aus und Abnehmer dafür wird es schon geben.
Der Sommer war recht warm und einige werden sich wohl noch genug Reserven für den Winter anfuttern.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Hallo Jo,
willkommen im Club ! Diesen Sommer habe ich auch gut zehn neue Rotfedern (wobei jetzt schon die zweite "Goldrotfeder" dabei ist, die erste ist schon zwei Jahre alt). Ich vermute auch, dass die Algen den kleinen Fischen geholfen haben, da die Rotfedern vorher bereits viel aktiver waren, aber ohne Ergebnis.
Andererseits waren meine Fische an diesem Punkt überhaupt nicht hungrig, erst nach dem Entfernen der Algen hatten sie ein paar Tage später wieder Futterbedarf... .
Zum Glück (oder auch Unglück) habe ich nur noch 7 der ursprünglich 12 Rotfedern (aber dafür eine "mittlere" Goldrotfeder, und zweimal zehn kleinere und nun auch noch sehr kleine). Auch von meinen Sonnenbarschen sehe ich nur noch drei der ursprünglich vier, dafür gibt es mindestens einen als Nachwuchs (der ist schon fast 10 cm groß - vorher habe ich den nicht mitgekriegt... ).
Hoffentlich findest Du einen Abnehmer für Deinen zahlreichen Nachwuchs. Bis vor einigen Jahren hat das mit meinen Aquarienfischen in den Zoohandlungen immer geklappt - so lange ich nicht Geld dafür wollte (ab und zu habe ich aber mal dafür etwas Kleines mitnehmen dürfen). Vielleicht hast Du eine Chance, ich drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Rolf,
hätte ich nie gedacht, daß so viele überleben. Vor allen Dingen so viele Hübsche.
Ich schwanke noch : Draußen lassen, oder Monsteraquarium ??


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Hallo Jo,
fange die *größeren und gut gefärbten* raus und überwintere Sie in einem AQ.
Du hast dann den ganzen Winter viel Spaß mit dem Wachsen der kleinen.


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,
> fange die *größeren und gut gefärbten* raus und überwintere Sie in einem AQ.
> .



Jörg, 
weißt  Du, wie schnell die sind ???


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Ooooch Jo,

da sind ja wunderschöne Babies dabei ... toll 

Versuch es mit einer Reuse ... oder einer __ Senke ...
Aber Senke im Dunkeln mit ner Taschenlampe von oben 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Mandy, dann müßte ich mir ja tatsächlich ein Aquarium bzw. einen Zimmerteich einrichten, 
und da muß ich mich erst mal schlaufragen ( lesen), was das dann so kostet .


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Na bei der menge reicht ein aquarium nicht mehr.
Ein zimmerteich oder ne Ih im keller wären das beste . . . 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> *oder ne Ih im keller wären das beste . .* .
> 
> Mandy





*H a b     k e i n e n    K e l l e r  ! *


----------



## Moonlight (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Na dann herzlich Willkommen im Club ...

Ich hab auch Keinen 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Das geht auch in einer Garage, in der noch ein wenig Platz ist.
Diese sollte man dann etwas isolieren , damit die Heizung nicht zu teuer wird. 

Ein 200 Liter AQ in der Wohnung ist eine gute Option sich mit dem Wachstum und der Entwicklung der Koi zu beschäftigen.
Dabei ist eine Selektion auf die besten Kandidaten schon nötig.

Die Erfahrungen mit dem Aufbau einer effektiven Filterung, dem Futterbedarf und der Belüftung möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

Also : Entschluß ---  Ich lasse sie einfach im Teich , wer im Frühjahr noch lebt, darf bleiben 
Hab aber jetzt noch extra Kinderfutter gekauft


----------



## Teichi33 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Das ist dann aber doch zuviel des Guten !!!*

die armen Fische  meiner ist leider noch lange net so weit und ob da überhaupt kois reinpassen is fraglich.. schade drum.

Gruß Jens


----------

